# What’s everyone up to?



## Mantis Monarch (May 21, 2022)

Hi guys,

Mantis Monarch here, been away for a bit but still here, still passionate about the hobby. I’m curious what everyone has going on mantis wise. I want to hear all about what’s going on with everyone. Ooth layings, newborn babies crawling everywhere, or are they just hanging out (classic mantis joke). Let me know!

MM


----------



## The Wolven (May 21, 2022)

I currently am preparing to breed my Otomantis Scutigera. I also have some nymphs and free supplies on the way! So I’m pretty excited.


----------



## Walker Jones (May 21, 2022)

waiting for several ghost eggs to incubate and trying to rear my female Chinese and break my own personal record length for that species (a 3 inch male which is honestly quite small). I'm motivated to raise more broods until I can get a large female from 4-5 inches.


----------



## beetles (May 28, 2022)

I'm a noob looking for an adult or near adult C gemmatus male to mate with three recently emerged females. In the macro-vertebrate world, we hatched a warm-blooded chicken egg that got kind of accidentally incubated, so, not a mantis, but similar level of excitement, will be startling up ghosts soon, and also on the lookout for black swallowtail eggs to start a colony.


----------



## The Wolven (May 28, 2022)

Alright so _C. gemmatus_ is @agent A thing: they always have _Creobroters_.


----------



## agent A (May 28, 2022)

beetles said:


> I'm a noob looking for an adult or near adult C gemmatus male to mate with three recently emerged females. In the macro-vertebrate world, we hatched a warm-blooded chicken egg that got kind of accidentally incubated, so, not a mantis, but similar level of excitement, will be startling up ghosts soon, and also on the lookout for black swallowtail eggs to start a colony.


i'll PM you soon
I have just a few males and multiple females right now. I wanna get a few more pairings in the bag

I'm trying to pair my _Choeradodis rhomboidea_, and I have to feed stuff today


----------

